
Louis Dalton Porter Used Artistic Skills to Trick German Army (2006) - DanBC
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/07/07/AR2006070701341.html
======
earljwagner
Also worth noting, dazzle camouflage:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dazzle_camouflage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dazzle_camouflage)

"Unlike some other forms of camouflage, dazzle works, if at all, not by
offering concealment but by making it difficult to estimate a target's range,
speed, and heading. Norman Wilkinson explained in 1919 that dazzle was
intended more to mislead the enemy as to the correct position to take up than
actually to miss his shot when firing."

